# 2006 - erste Ausfahrt des Jahres.......



## Coffee (20. Dezember 2005)

hallo ihr,

nachdem hier schonmal grob der ein oder andere interesse angemeldet hat, möchte ich nun offiziell zu einer NEUJAHRSTOUR am 1.1.06 aufrufen. Damit jeder ausschlafen kann, wird diese erst um 13 uhr starten.

*NEUJAHRSAUSFAHRT 1.1.2006

Beginn:      13 Uhr 

Treffpunkt:  Tiergarten / Löwensaal Parkplatz *

natürlich werden wir gemeinsam anstossen ;-) bitte also jeder sein sektglas mitbringen *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (20. Dezember 2005)

Ok, und Lampen net vergessen. Möcht aber vorsichtshalber mal anmerken das die Scheune zu hat.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (20. Dezember 2005)

So richtig CC und ne lange Tour? Ui. Da bin ich net dabei   

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und hoffe, es kommen recht Viele.


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig CC und ne lange Tour?


Quatsch, wenn ich dabei bin wird des nix mit richtig CC und so Krämpf.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2005)

> Damit jeder ausschlafen kann, wird diese erst um 13 uhr starten.



   des wird nix mit mir


----------



## BergabHeizer (21. Dezember 2005)

also 1. uhrzeit da schläft jeder normale mensch noch bzw. kommt grad von der party heim  
Packt die aspirin mit ein   hm.. oder den camelback mit jägerbull füllen dann wird die sache mit dem flüssigen fahrstil gleich besser.....
wat is los wenns zu nass is? sprich regen oder ähnliches runterkommt?
gruß
BgH


----------



## weichling (29. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> nachdem hier schonmal grob der ein oder andere interesse angemeldet hat, möchte ich nun offiziell zu einer NEUJAHRSTOUR am 1.1.06 aufrufen. Damit jeder ausschlafen kann, wird diese erst um 13 uhr starten.
> 
> ...



Also , bei mir ist die *NEUJAHRSAUSFAHRT* fest eingeplant. ich komm !
Es sei denn es regnet.

Weichling


----------



## Coffee (29. Dezember 2005)

@ weichling, nee nix regen, wenn nur schnee und der ist schee ;-)

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ weichling, nee nix regen, wenn nur schnee und der ist schee ;-)
> 
> coffee




Du musst das so schreiben:



> @ weichling, nee nix regen, wenn nur schnee und der ist kalt ;-)



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## andithebrain (30. Dezember 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst das so schreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Isch bin och dabei. Hab aber keine Funzel.

Wo soll man denn an Silvester hingehen. Gibt mir einer Asyl?
Andi


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

Moin, moin mitnander,

also was isn heut mit rumfahren? Wetter schaut bis jetzt ja ganz gut aus. Allerdings is im Wald scho a bissl blöd zum fahren mit der Schneepampe. Habs grad mal angetestet. Drum hab ich an Verbesserungsvorschlag: Wir treffen uns bei Katja und fahren aweng im Rednitzgrund rum zu irgenteinem Coffee (irgendeins wird scho offenhaben) und dann wieder zurück. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin mitnander,
> 
> also was isn heut mit rumfahren? Wetter schaut bis jetzt ja ganz gut aus. Allerdings is im Wald scho a bissl blöd zum fahren mit der Schneepampe. Habs grad mal angetestet. Drum hab ich an Verbesserungsvorschlag: Wir treffen uns bei Katja und fahren aweng im Rednitzgrund rum zu irgenteinem Coffee (irgendeins wird scho offenhaben) und dann wieder zurück.
> 
> Gruß Showman




gute idee, in der hoffnung das die, von denen wir keine nummer haben nochmal hier reinschauen ;-)

also 13 uhr bei katja

dh, wir treffen uns am zaun, schwabacherstr, freigelände tucher brauerei ;-)

bis später

coffee


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee, in der hoffnung das die, von denen wir keine nummer haben nochmal hier reinschauen ;-)


In der heutigen Zeit muß man flexiebel sein   und außerdem gibts genau für solche Situationen ein MTB Forum. Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das es net regnet.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

Gutes Neues Jahr.

Möchte auch kommen gebt mal eine genaue Adresse raus.


Danke Andreas


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

Fürth, Schwabacher Straße kurz nach der Tucher Brauerei Richtung Kanal (Stadtauswärts). Blauer Bus mit Gas Gas Aufschrift.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2006)

Danke!


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

Bringen auch noch einen Überraschungsgast mit. Also bis ddann dann.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (1. Januar 2006)

Schade, somit bin ich raus.

Meine geplante Tour gestern mußte ich wegen Magen- Darm Geschichte absagen, habe mich dann aber an Eure geplante Neujahrsfahrt erinnert.

Tiergarten passte mir ganz und viele von Euch kenne ich nur aus dem Forum, wäre mal ne schöne Gelegenheit gewesen.
Aber Fürth ist mir für eine Kleine Tour zu weit weg.

Viel Spaß und ein gesundes neues Jahr Martin

P.S.: Der blaue Bus mit dem GAS GAS Aufkleber ist mir im Dezember samt Inhalt im Tiergarten schon begegnet 





> Quatsch, wenn ich dabei bin wird des nix mit richtig CC und so Krämpf


kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Tiergarten passte mir ganz und viele von Euch kenne ich nur aus dem Forum, wäre mal ne schöne Gelegenheit gewesen.


Macht nix, das Jahr hat ja grad erst angefangen.


			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Der blaue Bus mit dem GAS GAS Aufkleber ist mir im Dezember samt Inhalt im Tiergarten schon begegnet


Der wird da heuer auch noch öfters sein  
Also der erste Tag des Jahres war ein guter Tag. Konnten uns jetzt gar net von Pino verabschieden. Hab des gar net mitbekommen das er nimmer mit auf Fürth fährt. Also Tschüß Pino und nen Gruß zu Haus  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (1. Januar 2006)

war das suuuuper;-) soviel spaß hats lange nicht mehr gemacht.  


grüße ihr seit klasse

coffee


----------



## Riddick (1. Januar 2006)

Mist, hätte vielleicht auch mal hier reinschauen sollen.  Für den Tiergarten bin ich zu spät aufgestanden, aber Schwabacher Str. wäre ja praktisch "um die Ecke" gewesen.  Das hätte ich sogar mit Frühstück noch geschafft.  

Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren?

Riddick


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2006)

Ja echt nette Tour und Leute.

Wenn das kein gutes Omen für 2006 wird dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2006)

Auf dem Pegnitzradweg nach Nürnberg am Weißen Turm ne Pause in `nem Kaffee und wieder retour.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## weichling (1. Januar 2006)

Das war ja heut echt schee.

Auf der Heimfahrt hab ich noch in der Fußgänegerzone in
Fürth einen Platten gehabt. Naja, ich habe ja mein Licht 
dabei gehabt.

Bis zum nächsten mal 

weichling


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2006)

Hättest doch mit mir mitfahren sollen.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2006)

@all
es war wirklich richtig schön gemütlich heute 
@showi
deine Prinzessin ist ne Süsse


----------



## Riddick (1. Januar 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Pegnitzradweg nach Nürnberg am Weißen Turm ne Pause in `nem Kaffee und wieder retour.


Mein täglicher Arbeitsweg also.  Na ja, den kenn' ich in- und auswendig (inkl. Bodenkontakt). Hätte nur mal gerne wieder alle gesehen.  

Am Weissen Turm war ich vorhin auch - hab' das "Leihauto" zurückgeben, das ich heute Nacht fahren durfte, da die Taxizentrale stundenlang besetzt war. Hatte in weiser Voraussicht nix getrunken.  

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> deine Prinzessin ist ne Süsse


Hab mich angschdrengd  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (1. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> deine Prinzessin ist ne Süsse


Aber hallo! Obersüß! Wenn ich die Garantie kriegen könnte, dass die bekannten Aktivitäten solche "Ergebnisse" bringen, würde ich über das Thema auch nochmal nachdenken 

Meine Föteli von der Tour sind hier im Pino-Forum-Fotoalbum "200601" zu besichtigen.

Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## merkt_p (1. Januar 2006)

Bin dann alleine am Tiergarten gefahren allerdings nicht lange, mich hat ein Ast sauber vom Rad geholt.
Diverse Schrammen im Gesicht und ein paar blaue Flecken. Das Jahr fängt ja gut an.

Der Gruß "Gummi unten" erhält damit einen Sinn.


Martin


----------



## Pino (2. Januar 2006)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dann alleine am Tiergarten gefahren


Wie war's denn, abgesehen vom Sturz? Hätte eher auf matschig/rutschig getippt als auf tieffliegende Äste als Spaßverhinderer...
Gruß, Pino


----------



## merkt_p (2. Januar 2006)

Der Boden war eigentlich sehr griffig und noch leicht gefrohren dadurch nicht besonders matschig, nur leider hingen die Äste zu tief.

Gruß Martin

P.S.: mein Junior hat sich auf die Nase gelegt, wie der Vater so der Sohn.


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2006)

dann mal gute besserung an euch beiden ;-) zumindest kannst du dir sicher sein das es dein sohn ist  

grüße coffee


----------

